# plantage mise a jour mac os 9



## charliegironde (23 Août 2007)

bonsoir

je viens de me racheter un ibook G3 palourde 300 mhz 320 mo de ram avec MAC OS 9.0.4 dessus .
le port ethernet ne fonctionne plus a priori , j'ai donc voulu mettre les mises a jour 9.1 puis  9.2 et 9.2.2 via une clé usb .
tout c'st bien passé jusqu'au milieu de la mise a jour 9.1 " message me disant que ce n'est pas une image disque ......", donc je redemarre et là " erreur systeme , table du systeme de fichier incorrecte pour desactiver temporarement les extension veuillez redemmarrer en appuyant sur MAJ " ; et bien sur ça ne fonctionne pas ; Avec l'ibook , il y avait un cd d'instal 9.1 ; j'ai donc essayer de demarrer et d'installer 9.1 via le cd MAIS en cours d'instal il me met qu'il faut etre en anglais ( impossible de changer la langue depuis le cd ).

si vous m'avez suivi , merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2007)

La table de fichiers incorrecte, on en a deux pages pleines, tu les a lues ?


----------



## charliegironde (24 Août 2007)

MERCI A PASCAL 77 , j'ai pourtant cherché avant de poster ce message , j'essaie les manip ce soir et je vous tiens au courant.
j'en profite pour lancer un nouveau sujet :
j'ai le port ethernet de mon ibook qui ne fonctionne pas , y a t'il un moyen de diagnostiquer le bon fonctionnement du port ( soudé sur la carte mére ).

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> j'ai le port ethernet de mon ibook qui ne fonctionne pas , y a t'il un moyen de diagnostiquer le bon fonctionnement du port ( soudé sur la carte mére ).
> 
> merci d'avance



Si tu as le CD Apple Hardware Test correspondant à ton Mac, oui. Sinon, que dit "Infos Système Apple" à propos de ce port ? Ça peut-être un problème de paramétrage ou d'extension manquante, pas forcément une défaillance matérielle.


----------



## charliegironde (24 Août 2007)

merci encore une fois a toi PASCAL 77 , c reparti pour un tour avec un démarrage version PRAM + rectification du nom de l'extension.

pour ce qui est de mon port ethernet , voici ce que je lis sur info systeme / info reseau 

ethernet intégré   lien : bas
partage fichier : desactivé                 ce reseau : 6528...
zone par defaut : non disponible         ce noeud : 128
port reseau actif : ethernet integré       adresse : 00......

TCP/IP       installé /oui    
partage web : désactivé
multi adrressage : désactivé


si quelqu'un peut me dire si mon port ethernet peut a une chance de fonctionner , merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

&#199;a ne va pas suffire, va voir dans le TdB AppleTalk si AppleTalk est bien activ&#233; sur le port ethernet, et s'il est sur un autre port, vois si ethernet est dispo et activable !


----------



## charliegironde (25 Août 2007)

je viens d'aller voir dans le tableau de bord appletalk est voici ce qui est ecrit:

connexion   ethernet

reglage
zone actuelle " aucune zone "

si ça peut vous eclairé , je reste dans le coin pour vous repondre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> je viens d'aller voir dans le tableau de bord appletalk est voici ce qui est ecrit:
> 
> connexion   ethernet
> 
> ...



Et si tu regardes dans le sélecteur, AppleTalk est bien activé ?


----------



## charliegironde (25 Août 2007)

si je regarde , ça donne appletalk installé/oui        activé/oui         version 60

j'ai peut etre mal configurer mon ibook ......

je reste dans le coin


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> si je regarde , ça donne appletalk installé/oui        activé/oui         version 60
> 
> j'ai peut etre mal configurer mon ibook ......
> 
> je reste dans le coin



Et que ne parviens tu pas à faire fonctionner, au fait  ?


----------



## charliegironde (26 Août 2007)

j'essaie de faire fonctionner internet explorer 4.5 , mais sans resultat ; je vais essayer de faire passer ma palourde sous 10.3 puis je re essayer de dépanner ce port ethernet qui ne fonctionne pas.
si vous avez des idées pour le port ......


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> j'essaie de faire fonctionner internet explorer 4.5 , mais sans resultat ; je vais essayer de faire passer ma palourde sous 10.3 puis je re essayer de dépanner ce port ethernet qui ne fonctionne pas.
> si vous avez des idées pour le port ......



Et tes réglages TCP/IP, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## charliegironde (30 Août 2007)

me revoila , et toujours pas de connection via le port ethernet .
pour mes reglage tcp/ip , j'ai remplir comme sur mon imac G5

connexion / ethernet

configuration : manuellement

adresse IP 192.168.1.???
etc......

j'ai fait un copié / collé des reglages et toujours rien .

j'ai changé de navigateur ; de internet explorer 4.5 vers nestcap navigator .
rien de rien 

je reste a votre ecoute si quelques a une idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> me revoila , et toujours pas de connection via le port ethernet .
> pour mes reglage tcp/ip , j'ai remplir comme sur mon imac G5
> 
> connexion / ethernet
> ...



Ton r&#233;glage IP doit poser probl&#232;me. Normalement, avec un modem ethernet, le r&#233;glage TCP/IP, c'est soit via DHCP, soir via PPOE, je crois. Essaie d&#233;j&#224; via DHCP, et si &#231;a ne marche toujours pas, vois la doc de ton modem pour voir ce qu'il est dit !

EDIT : n'h&#233;sites pas &#224; red&#233;marrer le Mac apr&#232;s le changement de r&#233;glage, normalement &#231;a ne devrait pas &#234;tre n&#233;cessaire, mais parfois, &#231;a l'est quand m&#234;me.


----------

